# Tokyo Symphony's Concert Hall Severely Damaged in March earthquake.



## BernsteinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! This is my first post on the forum. I have been playing classical music professionally in Japan now for 10 years. Despite the recent tragedy here, Japan is truly an amazing place to live. Musically and culturally, I feel it is one of the top places to be in the world.

I just wanted to make everyone here aware of the current situation at the Tokyo Symphony Orchestra. During the March 11th earthquake, their 6 year old home concert hall, Muza Kawasaki Symphony Hall, was completely devastated. Luckily, the orchestra just so happened to be in a different hall that day, otherwise the "damage" would have been much worse.

80% of the hall was destroyed leaving the orchestra essentially homeless for the next 2 years. They are aiming to have the reconstruction completed by March, 2013. The orchestra, however, has vowed to continue to keep the music going through this difficult time!

I know this is my first post, and I do not want this to come across as spam, but for those who would like to learn more about TSO's situation and offer any kind of support, please visit: http://www.facebook.com/tokyosymphony

Thank you!!

Here is a picture of the hall after the earthquake.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

That really is awful, I'm very sorry that happened. I hope the TSO gets enough funds to reconstruct it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Greetings BernsteinFan. Welcome.

This is awful. I had not heard anything about this, but I suppose it would be impossible to report on ALL of the damage from March's quake.

I'm a big fan of Japanese music and music making. I hope the Tokyo Symphony gets through this and comes back stronger than ever!


----------



## BernsteinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for your replies! I sincerely appreciate your very kind words regarding the TSO! Most had not heard about this damage due to the fact that thankfully no one in the hall was injured during the earthquake. Recently, the Berlin Philharmonic gave a charity concert with 1/3 of the proceeds going towards the TSO's recovery. The orchestra is extremely grateful for this gift!

They WILL get through this and be stronger than ever I believe. I think it is just really important to get the word out as much as possible.

Incidentally, Gramophone Magazine publish a blurb about the situation in this months issue. If you have a chance please check it out!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

BernsteinFan, do you play with this orchestra?


----------



## BernsteinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Tapkaara said:


> BernsteinFan, do you play with this orchestra?


Indeed I do...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm saddened to hear this, BernsteinFan (& welcome to the forum!). I suppose, as you say, it's at least a positive that there were no lives lost in the building's collapse. I am a great admirer of some of your excellent Japanese composers, member Tapkaara above has kind of introduced me to Ifukube & I've also got another disc in that Naxos series, the orchestral music of Takemitsu...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This is indeed a tragedy. I have several discs of Bach's music performed by the Bach Collegium Japan that were recorded in Tokyo's Muza Kawasaki Symphony Hall. As others here, I too am a fan of a number of Japanese composers, and as an artist I am a huge fan Japanese arts in general: painting, prints, architecture, poetry. 

I wish you and the TSO the best and hope they can fully rebuild.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Indeed, I am somewhat notorious in this forum for my love of Japanese composers. Japan is a country that greatly interests me and I have good Japanese friends. The March 11 earthquake was heart-breaking to watch unfold on the television; I can only imagine the awful terror people actually living there must have felt.

Seeing that image of the ruined concert hall sort of brought back those feelings of sadness and really makes me think of how wide-spread the damage must have been. 

My best wishes to you and your band, BernsteinFan.


----------



## BernsteinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Sid James said:


> I'm saddened to hear this, BernsteinFan (& welcome to the forum!). I suppose, as you say, it's at least a positive that there were no lives lost in the building's collapse. I am a great admirer of some of your excellent Japanese composers, member Tapkaara above has kind of introduced me to Ifukube & I've also got another disc in that Naxos series, the orchestral music of Takemitsu...


Thanks for the response Sid! It is very fortunate that no lives were lost. It just so happened that we were not in that hall that day (we were in Opera City about to start our dress rehearsal). Our Music Director (Hubert Soudant) told me that what the picture does not show is a giant crater in the middle of the stage created when the main structure that supports the light fixtures and extremely heavy sound plates came crashing down. It could have been much worse.

There really is some great Japanese music. I am ashamed to say I am unfamiliar with Ifukube. However, I love Takemitsu and very recently performed his "From Me Flows What You Call Time..." for percussion ensemble (I am not a percussionist). Holy cow what a great piece of music!


----------



## BernsteinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This is indeed a tragedy. I have several discs of Bach's music performed by the Bach Collegium Japan that were recorded in Tokyo's Muza Kawasaki Symphony Hall. As others here, I too am a fan of a number of Japanese composers, and as an artist I am a huge fan Japanese arts in general: painting, prints, architecture, poetry.
> 
> I wish you and the TSO the best and hope they can fully rebuild.


Muza Kawasaki Symphony Hall quickly came to the top of the list along side Suntory Hall as best hall in the Tokyo area. It _was_ so beautiful acoustically and aesthetically. It became kind of the hall of choice for the Berlin Phil and Vienna Phil when they tour hear (although of course they still perform at Suntory as well).

Stlukes, thanks for your support!


----------



## BernsteinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Tapkaara said:


> Indeed, I am somewhat notorious in this forum for my love of Japanese composers. Japan is a country that greatly interests me and I have good Japanese friends. The March 11 earthquake was heart-breaking to watch unfold on the television; I can only imagine the awful terror people actually living there must have felt.
> 
> Seeing that image of the ruined concert hall sort of brought back those feelings of sadness and really makes me think of how wide-spread the damage must have been.
> 
> My best wishes to you and your band, BernsteinFan.


There is really some excellent music coming out of Japan. One concert series that I really look forward to each year is the Orchestra Project series produced by Suntory Hall. Features lots of new up and coming Japanese composers. Some of the music is really great!

As a Japanese composer fan, you have undoubtedly heard of Hi-Ten-Yu by Isao Matsushita for big taiko drum and orchestra. We recently performed it with star taiko drummer Eitetsu Hayashi. Wow, talk about a cool piece of music!!!! Sitting right in front of the drum and hearing his breathing and grunting well beating the heck out of the drum was truly exciting!


----------



## BernsteinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for all of your kind wishes to the TSO. If any of you are on Facebook, please "Like" the fan page posted at the top of this thread. By doing that it will really help to get the word out about this situation that 99% of the world has no idea about!

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

BernsteinFan said:


> There is really some excellent music coming out of Japan. One concert series that I really look forward to each year is the Orchestra Project series produced by Suntory Hall. Features lots of new up and coming Japanese composers. Some of the music is really great!
> 
> As a Japanese composer fan, you have undoubtedly heard of Hi-Ten-Yu by Isao Matsushita for big taiko drum and orchestra. We recently performed it with star taiko drummer Eitetsu Hayashi. Wow, talk about a cool piece of music!!!! Sitting right in front of the drum and hearing his breathing and grunting well beating the heck out of the drum was truly exciting!


You'll probably be surprised to know I have not heard of this work (but now I must hear it!) and I am surprised you do not know of Ifukube. He is traditionally one of the most performed Japanese composers in his own country. May I suggest my website: www.akiraifukube.org for more information about him. Now I have to seek out this piece by Matsushita!!


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Hungarian Radio SO played in Suntory Hall with conductor Ken-ichiro Kobayashi 7 weeks ago. was anyone there? I'm a regular at their concerts, interested of your opinion on the orchestra.


----------

